# The Curse of the Craft Fair  An Open Letter to Organisers and Crafters



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Especially for those who don't need to make a living from their crafts, your impact on those who do.

http://www.barefootblog.co.uk/2015/11/the-curse-of-the-craft-fair-an-open-letter-to-organisers-and-crafters/


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Goodness nobody wants to work for free. It is nice to support the crafters and get unique items. :thumbup:


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Well that takes the fun out of making toys etc:, what I want to know is,why put patterns out there to the public of say minions/donald duck/mickey mouse just to name a few if by making them you are infringing on their copyrights....
so many rules...just venting,don't need telling off. lol.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree, those that undercut others is not doing anyone favors at craft shows. 
I've seen plenty of mass-produced items offered for a fraction of the hand made goods. 
How can true crafters keep up with that?


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Can anyone make a living from Crafting,I tried a couple of time,Made toys and childrens clothes,1970,I set the price, than the lady who owned the shop,Added her price for selling them,They were made on the knitting machine and hand,Didnt make much money even if the sold quickly,Gave up,Now I only make for Charity shops friend and the hospital,


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow it's enough to put you off altogether.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gladrags said:


> Well that takes the fun out of making toys etc:, what I want to know is,why put patterns out there to the public of say minions/donald duck/mickey mouse just to name a few if by making them you are infringing on their copyrights....
> so many rules...just venting,don't need telling off. lol.


There is still a call for hand-made goods. I knit toys for family, friends and people who ask for one, and add a little card stating it is not for under 3s. If a Huggable is needed for a young child, then I embroider eyes and noses and attach ribbons that will not come off. Most people know that they are collectibles and there are never two of the same. Interestingly, Most of my products go to adults, going through their second childhoods. Not all of us want to buy a pattern to make a profit. My payment is the joy of seeing someone giving the item a cuddle. 
As far as the pattern is concerned, the designer usually puts their own copyright message on the pattern, so the problem, if it came up, would not be yours, but the designers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gladrags said:


> Well that takes the fun out of making toys etc:, what I want to know is,why put patterns out there to the public of say minions/donald duck/mickey mouse just to name a few if by making them you are infringing on their copyrights....
> so many rules...just venting,don't need telling off. lol.


These patterns are put out for you to make for yourself or gifts to friends, not for commercial use. Unfortunately that isn't always made clear, but we are expected to know.


----------



## pfjenson (Feb 24, 2012)

wow! excellent article--I have recently attended 2 different craft fairs and left quite disappointed--a lot of non-craft vendors--how do they qualify for a craft show? and the workmanship was nothing to be proud of--one stall was selling organizer purses--it caught my eye because I make purses--imagine my surprise when I looked inside those purses and there was only 2 pockets! for an "organizer" purse!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Gladrags said:


> Well that takes the fun out of making toys etc:, what I want to know is,why put patterns out there to the public of say minions/donald duck/mickey mouse just to name a few if by making them you are infringing on their copyrights....
> so many rules...just venting,don't need telling off. lol.


It isn't the making of them, it is the selling of them that is the issue.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't sell my hand knitted goods. It is something I do because I love to knit and if I earn money then it is a job and now I don't do it for pleasure. Those of you who knit for a living, you have my respect and best wishes.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Gladrags said:


> Well that takes the fun out of making toys etc:, what I want to know is,why put patterns out there to the public of say minions/donald duck/mickey mouse just to name a few if by making them you are infringing on their copyrights....
> so many rules...just venting,don't need telling off. lol.


I suggested to one person on Ravelry that by selling a knitting pattern for characters from the movie Inside Out, she was infringing on copyright and trademark. She did not appreciate my opinion and is still selling those patterns. I am surprised that Ravelry allows people to sell such patterns. They are leaving themselves open to a law suit, along with the pattern author.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

I suppose those who complain could always go get a 'real' job and keep their crafting as a hobby. LOL. 

Just joshing. I don't need to be stomped on, thank you very much.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

As Beachkc stated it is not the patterns but the making of the items. I design patterns and I personally have no issues with people using them to make stuff to sell. 

The real issue is selling the items you have made. I am lucky to get £1 an hour (well below minimum wage) plus materials, which is why I design. I do however have to make at least one item in the desigining and often 2. I sell these at local craft fairs and try hard to pick the ones who only take quality hand made goods. 

I still come across people, generally older retired ladies, who craft for something to keep them busy. They will often make beautiful items but sell them for no more than the cost of the materials, which creates an issue if you are trying to make money. 

It also cheapens the idea of hand crafted. People seem to ecpect hand crafted to be as cheap as the shops and getting them to understand the shops are cheap because they are run on slave labour is not easy.

Thanks for all of the comments.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

When you are told by the women standing in front of your stall at a craft fair that she could get the hand knitted items cheaper at Primark, its time to give up. I now only knit for family and friends who appreciate what I make. If I use a pattern I always name the designer, I think it is right to do so. Tessa28


----------



## Bigknitter (Aug 26, 2012)

It has always been true that we crafters do not get paid for our time. I knit because I love it! If I sell something that is a plus!


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I made and sold one-of-a-kind jewelry at a farmer's market for years using quality materials (turquoise, jade, Swarovski crystal, silver findings, etc) and did very well, only because I had regular customers who also told their friends. There also were those who knew what they were looking at. What really got to me were those who used inferior materials, fishline instead of beading wire, plastic findings instead of silver, cheap clasps - I could go on but won't. Then copied my designs and priced them below mine (which were already reasonable). People would buy them thinking they were the same then when the fishing line cracked and broke or the plastic covering rubbed off they quit buying completely thinking WE were all the same. Like it or not these kind of venders will always be there.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

All of the above are true. Until recently, I did a few craft shows, quality ones that only allowed handmade items. Even then, hard to make $. Thankfully, not my only source and I like designing and needed someplace to sell them. I won't make things to sell if I am getting less than min wage-- could be a greeter at WalMart for that. And there were several shows I never did again because of the Chinese imports or charity/fund raiser items other booths sold.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Good grief, looks like you are aiming at all the church fund-raisers too! Would we need insurance for donated cakes and cookies? Yes, we are aware the prices don't reflect the entire cost of materials and time, but at those prices our wares won't sell and as I mentioned, the funds support important community needs like education and homeless shelters. Even at our low prices we are undersold at bargain stores who import their goods from places workers are paid a pitiful wage. We can't reset the whole world order.

Location, Location is all important to sell your crafts at your deserved prices. That implies a location in an upscale area where people can afford your crafts and are willing to buy them or at a juried craft show where customers expect to pay the prices your work deserves.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Many crafters don't make enough from their work to support themselves financially, but that doesn't mean that their work should be undervalued. I sell quite a lot of my stuff but don't make enough to live off. However, I enjoy what I do and will not sell at a price that doesn't reflect the cost of materials, my time and my overheads such as tax, insurance, repair and replacement of equipment, etc.

I stopped going to craft fairs when organisers wanted a fee for the stall and a prize for the raffle, but allowed charities such as the WI or the local church group to have a stall free of charge. As these groups are usually selling donated goods they don't have to cover any costs or overheads and sell their items for next to nothing, eg 50 pence for a pair of baby booties, or £1 for a baby blanket.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I used to do a very successful craft show that ran for three days the last weekend of October (Fri-Sun). What made it so great, was that it was organized by a group of three women, and anyone interested in participating had to provide samples of their work so that the organizers could decide if your work was of good quality, handmade, and unique (not already being made by someone else participating). 

They rented out the grange hall, which was a good sized venue, and they ran it very professionally, with a cashier, and each participant had to work shifts on each day to walk around, straighten up the merchandise, help customers, etc. Your items had to have tags with your participant number, and this was keyed into the cash register as each item was tallied up.

After the sale, the organizers took about two weeks to tally up the sale, figure the small commission each participant paid to sell, and then would give you a check for your sales.

No squabbling about price, you didn't have to man your table for hours and hours, worry if you were going to have the correct change for everyone, and they took credit cards. Easy peasy.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Linday said:


> I don't sell my hand knitted goods. It is something I do because I love to knit and if I earn money then it is a job and now I don't do it for pleasure. Those of you who knit for a living, you have my respect and best wishes.


I agree with you and do wish those of you who knit for a living best wishes also.


----------



## trimic (Aug 20, 2012)

I sell floral arrangements at a few Christmas Craft Shows. I have a tax number and my table is always professionally decorated, because I have a degree in Floriculture Merchandising and have owned a Florist Shop in the past. I won't show at craft shows a second time that have flea market or antique items for sale; and I let the organizers know about it. I love seeing handmade knitted,crocheted and sewn items and know how much work goes into them.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

There are so many hidden costs besides the time and materials. I made a comment earlier that I sold jewelry at a farmers market. What I didn't say was that since I carried a large inventory and covered two spaces with easy ups I had to be there about 5:30 am just to get set up by 8:00 when it opened. There was a lot of manual labor, sometimes with frozen fingers that hurt when warmed by the car heater. Then we had to break down and be out by 1:00 since we were in a very trendy part of Old Town Temecula with very expensive stores. The owners didn't come in till 10:00 and wanted us out so we didn't take their business. On top of that we paid 7% of our days sales to the market. I did this for about 4 or 5 years and still made enough to partially support myself. But these are things the customer has no inkling of and really should not have to know. Still, it really set my teeth on edge when they asked if I was negotiable. I always replied "Sure, I'll take more"!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Sadly, I think only fellow crafters know how much time and effort go into the creation of well-crafted knitting and crochet. I only knit for pleasure and when I do go to craft shows am only looking for the truly well made and unusual and understand and am willing to pay the price asked. I am in awe of those of you who craft for a living and can make a go of it. Best of luck to you all.
Ellie


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I sold at craft shows for several years. I usually did fairly well but by no stretch of the imagination could I have supported myself. I just did it for fun and some pocket change.Finally gave it up when my husband passed away as he would always help me set up my space. He also sold some of his woodworking items and enjoyed talking with people.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> Good grief, looks like you are aiming at all the church fund-raisers too! Would we need insurance for donated cakes and cookies? Yes, we are aware the prices don't reflect the entire cost of materials and time, but at those prices our wares won't sell and as I mentioned, the funds support important community needs like education and homeless shelters. Even at our low prices we are undersold at bargain stores who import their goods from places workers are paid a pitiful wage. We can't reset the whole world order.
> 
> Location, Location is all important to sell your crafts at your deserved prices. That implies a location in an upscale area where people can afford your crafts and are willing to buy them or at a juried craft show where customers expect to pay the prices your work deserves.


No one is aimimg at fund raisers. Funraising events should get whaterver they can for the items that have been donated.

We are talking about craft fairs that are specifically set up for artisans to sell their products, usually frequested by those who want something unique and handmade.

bmeredith101 brought us a very valid point and I have also come across this. I use quality yarns in my products because I want them to last. I have had people make similar items in cheap yarn that had no character and lost it's shape. Because customers often don't know the difference they often paint everything with the same brush.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I went to a craft fair this past weekend, but i use to sell at local craft fairs as well, when i go i go to buy something homemade, i dont care about the price cause i know how its made and how well, and i am willing to pay. this one seller had make mittens and they were gorgeous, i paid $35. a pair, but will have them for years, i bought a pair for my dgd and dil as well.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I am well aware of the work that goes into handmade items. I take it one step further by making my own yarn to use. How many of you will shop at a huge store like walmart and complain the prices in small mom and pop stores. People will pay what they can afford.It doesnt matter how well made it is, If it is priced beyond their means, they are not going to buy it. as for someone selling cheaper well.... thats capitalism.


----------



## Kaydee1944 (Aug 6, 2014)

Another thing I am seeing a lot of in our area is dealers. No crafts at all. They are selling a product not a craft. This is the organizer who is desperate and willing to sell space to anybody.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ours was an organic only market for produce and ONLY hand made crafts. A few tried going to old Los Angeles and buying cheap junk but they were quickly ousted. The local merchants had "market police" who checked each booth. I did appreciate it when one went to the manager and reported me because, as he said, my jewelry could not have hand made, it was too nice. I invited him to my workshop so he could see for himself. Humility went right out the window!


----------



## Kaydee1944 (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice!!!!


----------



## kristinacavaz (Mar 4, 2015)

Linday said:


> I suggested to one person on Ravelry that by selling a knitting pattern for characters from the movie Inside Out, she was infringing on copyright and trademark. She did not appreciate my opinion and is still selling those patterns. I am surprised that Ravelry allows people to sell such patterns. They are leaving themselves open to a law suit, along with the pattern author.


Indeed. Well, let the Inside Out people deal with her (if you wanted, you could tattle lol)

what gets me is the woman who is SO ADAMANT about people "stealing her patterns" that are copy/pasted from Public Domain, including the black and white images lifted right out of those old timey books anyone can download for free on gutenberg. Pffft!

Personally, I disagree with copyrighting patterns anyway- it's like copyrighting a recipe.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

kristinacavaz said:


> Indeed. Well, let the Inside Out people deal with her (if you wanted, you could tattle lol)
> 
> what gets me is the woman who is SO ADAMANT about people "stealing her patterns" that are copy/pasted from Public Domain, including the black and white images lifted right out of those old timey books anyone can download for free on gutenberg. Pffft!
> 
> Personally, I disagree with copyrighting patterns anyway- it's like copyrighting a recipe.


What about the poor pattern designers who spend days designing a pattern, to try to make a living. Copywrites are here to protect these people's crafts and livelihoods. .


----------

